# NFL's Malik McDowell Fights Cop AFTER Being Tased



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Alarming video released Tuesday shows defensive tackle Malik McDowell allegedly attacking a Michigan police officer and wrestling him for his stun gun during a routine traffic stop in February.

The video, obtained by TMZ Sports, appears to show McDowell, 23, exchanging words with a Lathrup Village police officer outside a local gas station. The officer can be heard repeatedly telling McDowell to "have a seat in your car."

The free agent and former Michigan State defensive tackle was pulled over after authorities reportedly witnessed his jeep spinning out while speeding.
McDowell can be heard continuing to refuse the officer's request before eventually getting into the rear seat of the car. He then refuses to provide his license and instead requests to speak to the officer's "supervisor."
After a lengthy back-and-forth, McDowell, at 6'6", stands up and walks into the gas station convenience store while the officer attempts to arrest him.

The two appear to struggle, at which point the officer warns McDowell that he will Taser him if he continues to refuse arrest. McDowell then engages the police officer, appearing to reach for the Taser.

McDowell sits down but refuses to comply with the arresting officer and is eventually hit with the Taser. He pulls the prongs from his chest and can be seen lunging at the officer.The two continue to wrestle as McDowell tries to take down the cop, repeatedly saying "I need a supervisor."

He appears to take hold of the Taser at one point and the officer is heard saying "drop the gun, drop the Taser."
Another officer quickly enters and McDowell attempts to grab her gun as well. Three more officers arrive on the scene to subdue McDowell and escort him to a patrol car.

A police report obtained by TMZ stated that officers were issued a warrant to take a blood sample from McDowell although the results of that test were not included. Police did note a "strong odor of intoxicants" coming from him.

McDowell was reportedly charged with two counts of felony assault and resisting arrest, one misdemeanor count of operating while intoxicated and a misdemeanor charge of driving on a suspended license.

The NFL hopeful was drafted by the Seattle Seahawks in the second round of the 2017 draft but was released following an atv accident in July that same year, The Detroit Newsreported. He was sued by the team for nearly $800,000 after failing to pay back his signing bonus.

He is currently a free agent.... and a flaming asshole!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

watch his hands at 3:35


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Role model.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

National Felon League. Classic Thug.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Even Bill B. can't fix this guy


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, if only a Supervisor had come by, this guy would have been totally compliant and probably would have thanked the officer for his concern, accepted the citation and apologized for any inconvenience he caused. I'm sure of it.



This will of course be his primary defense in court as well as the basis for his wrongful arrest law suit.

Oh, and he had mental health issues due to the ATV accident and the stress brought about by the SeaHawks releasing him.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That what the cons do . Keep screaming for a supervisor


----------

